# Couple Questions



## shroomnewb (May 6, 2015)

So I'm pretty new to morel hunting, last year I went out searching in our woods when I heard of some morels being found in the area, but I never found any. This year, I haven't seen any yet. I live smack dab between Mankato and Iowa. The rain seems to be going right around us..still forcasted for rain just about everyday though, so should get hit sooner or later. I have been able to find some really nice ramps this year..but those are probably the easiest edible wild thing to find. So for someone just starting out, any suggestions on where to look? I live on the Big Cobb river, do morels grow next to rivers/streams like ramps do? Also, I will be going to the Boundary Waters on 6/21, will there still be a morel season to speak of?
Thanks!


----------



## rains247 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm further north have had a great early season, finding them on southern slopes just up from dry creek beds. look for areas that flatten out close to the bottom of the slopes. these areas seem to hold a bit more more moisture and have been producing during these dire times. good luck


----------



## rains247 (Apr 28, 2015)

dry times


----------

